# Topics > Related topics > Application software, app, apps >  AIFusion, AI Assistant for apps development, Outsystems, Inc., Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Outsystems, Inc.

outsystems.com/ai
outsystems.ai

outsystems.com/platform

----------


## Airicist

"Augmenting The Work of OutSystems Developers With AI-Assisted Development"

by António Alegria
November 20, 2019

----------


## Airicist

"OutSystems Announces Advancements to Platform, Giving First Real Alternative to Traditional Application Development"

September 15, 2020

----------

